# male budgie cere color change



## bunty&bubbly (Dec 31, 2021)

ago 
I have 2 birds both opposite genders. My male one who had a bluish cere is now getting brown. I researched and discoverd this happens due to harmons producing unevenly. A sign of this is a brown flaky cere. My bird does not have a flakey brown cere but just brown. I have tried getting in contact with my vet but they are booked until a long time. I was hoping I could find somethings here.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah I just saw your other thread first - both your budgies are girls! Her cere looks perfectly normal; I saw what it looked like before it turned brown and the light blue color is characteristic of a female cere, not males', which are purple or pink when immature that turn bright blue without white. 

So, fortunately, you have nothing to worry about 💜 They're adorable!


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Yup, girls! The color change is likely indicative of them coming into breeding condition.


----------



## bunty&bubbly (Dec 31, 2021)

BudgieFan16 said:


> Yup, girls! The color change is likely indicative of them coming into breeding condition.


Thank you so much! Unfortunately o don’t want them to breed is there a way to stop this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These 2 are females, unless you have others that are males you do not have to worry about breeding.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

As Cody said —and just don’t get a male! 😆


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both of your budgies are female. Do not get another budgie. Stick with only these two and you'll be just fine.*


----------

